# Welcome To All Things Music!



## Trollheart (Sep 12, 2019)

Hello and welcome to a new forum, brought to you by the people responsible for Writing Forums! As the title suggests, this new forum is all about music. Love it, hate it, can't live without it? You've found a home here. Metal fanatic? Classical buff? Can't go an hour without those beats and rhymes? Come right on in! The usual rules apply as per WF, but sure, we're not going to tell anyone if you sneak a drink in. Just drink responsibly,ok? And, of course, goes without saying, post responsibly.


I say that cause the thing is that some people tend to get very heated about music. Some people love this band, hate that band and vice versa, but it's important to remember that not everyone loves the music you do, and that's all right.Everyone's entitled to their opinion, and all points of view should be respected.


Here you can kick back and read, or write, album reviews, reports of gigs you've been to, in-depth analyses of a particular artist, lyrics you like, or even highlight a new band that's playing in your area and who you think could do with the exposure. There's a lot planned in the coming weeks and months here, but none of it can happen without you, so join in. Whether you just want to read what's written and maybe comment, or have a burning desire to write about your favourite (or least favourite) music, it's all here for you. It's a blank slate, so let's get those crayons out, huh?


This is a brand new forum, so if you have any suggestions as to how to improve or expand it, or disagree with anything that has been done, please let us know and we'll get right on it. After this beer. 


So raise your glasses, plug in and turn it up to eleven and, you know, LET IT ROCK!


----------



## KenTR (Sep 14, 2019)

Happy to see this sub-forum here. Now I won't have to join that other music forum with all those a-holes lurking about. I already post on one other form besides this one, and that's more than enough.

[video=youtube;AN8kzltP4-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AN8kzltP4-c[/video]


----------



## Art Man (Sep 15, 2019)

Well, I will be a son of a- 

I posted something but had to remove it because it seemed like the coincidence gods were playing me once again.

I'm not all that passionate about music anymore but I must say that my tastes in music are superb and better than yours. I only listen to the top tier and ignore the grisly drain scum.

Cheers!


----------



## KenTR (Sep 15, 2019)

Art Man said:


> I'm not all that passionate about music anymore but I must say that my tastes in music are superb and better than yours. I only listen to the top tier and ignore the grisly drain scum.



I'm now curious as to what constitutes "grisly drain scum".

I'll bet I'd like it.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 15, 2019)

Art Man said:


> Well, I will be a son of a-
> 
> I posted something but had to remove it because it seemed like the coincidence gods were playing me once again.
> 
> ...




Well, isn't that special?








So I see you like the Smiths, Ken. I do too. Who else are you into?


----------

